# Chip for 335d



## bballfreak (Jul 27, 2010)

I saw this from Terry:
http://www.burgertuning.com/BMW_JBD_diesel_performance_chip.html
Has anyone tried this chip, torque data is not there and some of the other data
such mpg, engine rpm etc.
Does this void the factory warranty or I assume one takes it out before they go to
the dealer?


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

Search my friend, there are at least 3 threads which refer to JBD on the main diesel forum page


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

What he said..there's plenty of info on the JBD.


----------

